# Heat Lamps



## kirstinn (Dec 19, 2014)

Okay, so I got my hedgehog yesterday, and his heat lamp wouldn't work. So we set up the heating pad for the night until we went to get another bulb today. This one works perfectly fine, but it's actually really bright. It's a 75 watt bulb, the light is red. Axel went in his home and looks like he's sleeping. So is his lamp too bright? and should I leave it on all night? I'm thinking about switching to the disc heating pads to put under his home. They seem to be a better option.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

You need a ceramic heat emitting bulb, not a red heat bulb. They are in the same area in the store... Yes, the light is too bright. The CHE bulb won't let off any light!
Heating pads won't do a good enough job because they only heat the floor, not the entire cage!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah definitely dont switch to heating pads. They can increase risk of hibernation because of the different temp ranges throughout the cage. 

A CHE will heat the air inside of the cage eventually. It is the best option. 

Do you have a thermostat?


----------



## kirstinn (Dec 19, 2014)

okay, I will change to a different bulb! and no thermostat, I'm pretty sure that's the only thing I didn't get, lol. I'll get one of those too.


----------



## kirstinn (Dec 19, 2014)

thank you guys!


----------



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

Look up LLL reptile in California. They are selling 100 watt zoomed brand CHE (ceramic heat emitter) for $27 and Zilla brand 1000 watt thermostats for $29.99. The cheapest you'll find that thermostat on Amazon is $36 and its $54 in Petco. 

Your light bulb should be a Starnard light on a timer for 12 hours a day. The light is not the heat source. Use the CHE on a thermostat for heat. Hedgehogs are nocturnal so you can use a heat bulb, even the red ones. They need dark and heat.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Little charlie, I think you mixed up your words! You can NOT use a red heat bulb! it makes the cage too bright. Minor typo!!


----------



## kirstinn (Dec 19, 2014)

I got a 100 watt ceramic heat emitter at Pet Smart. Hopefully this works! Thank you guys so much for your help!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

No problem!! Double check that your lamp can fit a 100 watt bulb too


----------



## kirstinn (Dec 19, 2014)

it does, it's working perfectly fine! I just wish Axel would get used to me and stop being so scared. I need patience. and prayer. lol.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Aww!! I got Pepper in October and I feel your pain. Yeah, patience is key. She is not perfect yet, but she is alot more used to me than she was. She will huff, sniff my hand, huff again, then come all the way out. 
You may not notice all of the small improvements your bonding time is making, but they are there!!


----------



## Homage (5 d ago)

Prickerz said:


> You need a ceramic heat emitting bulb, not a red heat bulb. They are in the same area in the store... Yes, the light is too bright. The CHE bulb won't let off any light!
> Heating pads won't do a good enough job because they only heat the floor, not the entire cage!


We have been using a deep heat emitter but it doesn't seem to do the job to keeping the tank at the right temp. I had a black heat lamp bulb I used for my bearded dragon for a few days and we decided to give it to our hedgehog tonight {it has brought the temp up to 76 from 72} but we also decided to look and see if it was ok for him. I saw this form and gave the link to my girlfriend, we were wondering if the black heat lamp would also be too bright just like the red heat lamp? From my experience with heat lamps I know that the red heat lamp puts off much more light than this black one but we also know that hedgehogs are sensitive to light.


----------



## Homage (5 d ago)

He seems to love it but we don't know if it will harm him.


----------

